# Free Cube



## jay123 (Aug 19, 2008)

to the person that can tell me where to get a joy cube, or edison cube.
for this you must have papal and i will donate the money
for whatever cube you want for less than 15$.

ps i have lots of spare cash ( savings ) what should i buy cubeing related. i aleardy have all the v-cubes and yuga cubes whats next 

thanks 
jay

ps. if you have a joy or edison cube and would like to sell it i will pay lots
as long as you can prove it is a j..or e... cube


----------



## MistArts (Aug 19, 2008)

Joy cubes are only available in Korea and if you're in Korea too.

Edisons are in onhobby.com.

Use the search function next time!


----------



## 512456 (Aug 19, 2008)

You can get joy cubes here http://www.cubenjoy.com/ but it does not ship out of Korea. 

Edison cube, here http://www.onhobby.com/ but it also does not ship out of Korea.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 19, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Joy cubes are only available in Korea and if you're in Korea too.
> 
> Edisons are in onhobby.com.
> 
> Use the search function next time!


If you tried to search "joy cube" it would only search "cube" because the word must include 3 letters or more. So it wouldn't be much help.

Yes for Joy and Edison cubes they only ship to Korea... so... you have to go there...

But there was a thread like 2 days ago about Joy cubes so...


----------



## jay123 (Aug 19, 2008)

i joined yesterday
however i have seen thoughs threads 

but none of them talk about website that sell them which ship out of korea

i thought that maybe someone might but didnt want to say so i offered money 

thats all 
thanks alot though guys


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 19, 2008)

jay123 said:


> i joined yesterday
> however i have seen thoughs threads
> 
> but none of them talk about website that sell them which ship out of korea
> ...





masterofthebass said:


> ConnorCuber said:
> 
> 
> > That title was misleading, but you can only get them in korea, from www.onhobby.com I believe.
> ...


http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5837


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 19, 2008)

is there a cuber living in korea here? if there is we can always ask him to mass order and sell us, lol.


----------



## badmephisto (Aug 19, 2008)

rachmaninovian said:


> is there a cuber living in korea here? if there is we can always ask him to mass order and sell us, lol.



I know, people should be doing this by default, stealing business from joycubes. You see how people are willing to pay extra money for these? I would buy 20 cubes and create an online auction the next day, and post it all over the place. I'd be rich the next day


----------



## brunson (Aug 19, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Joy cubes are only available in Korea and if you're in Korea too.
> ...


False. Did you try it? It won't let you use "joy" by itself, but if you put "joy cube" in the box it works and results include highlighting for both "joy" and "cube".


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 19, 2008)

brunson said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > MistArts said:
> ...


Yes I did try an I got a result of 20 pages from searching "joy cube" in the hardware section. I'm pretty sure there aren't 20 pages with "joy cube" in them.
Take a look at this page, and the red words. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5846&highlight=joy+cube


----------



## MistArts (Aug 19, 2008)

Google "Joy Cube speedsolving.com"


----------



## brunson (Aug 19, 2008)

That's what I get.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5863&highlight=joy+cube

It searches for any term, I was surprised last night when there wasn't a choice of boolean concatenator for the search terms, or a checkbox that said "find postings with all terms". It's doing an "or" and returning a lot of posts that have only "cube" in them, but it will also find a post with just "joy". 



Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Take a look at this page, and the red words. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5846&highlight=joy+cube


Notice that even in the link you posted "highlight=joy+cube".

A single search term must be more than 3 letters, but "joy" is not ignored in the search with "cube".


----------



## shelley (Aug 19, 2008)

Learn to use search. Searching "joy cube" (WITH the quotes) gets you what you want.


----------



## brunson (Aug 19, 2008)

Snippy.

And... no, not really. "joy cube" matches the exact phrase "joy cube", it does not find results requiring the words "joy" and "cube" even if they're not used together. While that is definitely useful, a) I did try it and b) it's not what I was talking about.


----------



## shelley (Aug 19, 2008)

It wasn't really directed at you; it was directed at the people who claimed searching "joy cube" (without the quotes, apparently) doesn't give them helpful results because it gives them 20 pages of topics with the word "cube" in them.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 19, 2008)

shelley said:


> Learn to use search. Searching "joy cube" (WITH the quotes) gets you what you want.


Thank you. I knew you could do that in Google but didn't know you could do it here. Now I know it applies to all search engines. Thanks!


----------



## brunson (Aug 19, 2008)

shelley said:


> It wasn't really directed at you


Well, okay, I should stop being so sensitive. 

It does call attention to some serious search deficiencies in the forum software. I've just spent the last few days implementing a Lucene to SQL where clause translator. Lucene is the base search syntax Google uses:

http://lucene.apache.org/java/docs/queryparsersyntax.html

Not even being able to do some basic boolean operations is pretty lame. Especially when we're yelling at people for not using it. Of course, if they can't even do a simple keywork search, quotes or not, I'm not sure what good boolean operators are going to do them.


----------

